# Memorial Day Quail and More!  (Que-Vue)



## millerbuilds (May 29, 2017)

*Memorial Day Cook.*

I decided to do some Quail (and a Pheasant) and wanted to try something different.  I found Jeff's Cuban Mojo recipe in his book and thought I would try that.  I changed it up a bit.  I used a bit more honey, and a different Jam.

Cleaned Quail and one rogue Pheasant













IMG_2904.JPG



__ millerbuilds
__ May 29, 2017






Made a brine with Whole Milk/Water/Sugar/Salt













IMG_2903.JPG



__ millerbuilds
__ May 29, 2017






Let them go for a 3 hour swim













IMG_2905.JPG



__ millerbuilds
__ May 29, 2017






Making Jeff's Mojo













IMG_2893.JPG



__ millerbuilds
__ May 29, 2017






Here is where I changed it up a bit.  I had bought this at a Farmers market a couple years back.  Time to open it and give it a try.  Added a heaping tablespoon to the mix.  Jeff notes to use Jalapeno jelly, I substituted with this.













IMG_2894.JPG



__ millerbuilds
__ May 29, 2017






Mojo doing it's thing.  The smell was wonderful!













IMG_2895.JPG



__ millerbuilds
__ May 29, 2017






Covered 1/2 of the Quail (and Pheasant in the Mojo)













IMG_2907.JPG



__ millerbuilds
__ May 29, 2017






The others I used my sweet maple rub.













IMG_2906.JPG



__ millerbuilds
__ May 29, 2017






On to the smoker.

250 Degrees, Post Oak and Lump Charcoal













IMG_2908.JPG



__ millerbuilds
__ May 29, 2017






Used my BBQ mop on the non Mojo quail.













IMG_2909.JPG



__ millerbuilds
__ May 29, 2017






Blistered up some Shishito Peppers with EVOO, Sea Salt & Pepper













IMG_2910.JPG



__ millerbuilds
__ May 29, 2017






 Finished product. The Quail was great, the Cuban Mojo was spicy but oh so good.  I liked it better than my BBQ.

The Peppers were easy and good.  The Bruschetta is my wife's famous, the secret is she uses 10 year aged fig balsamic vinegar. People want her to bring it to every party.













IMG_2913.JPG



__ millerbuilds
__ May 29, 2017






All in all it was a great cook and I will be doing it again.

Hats off head nod to Jeff, that Mojo kicks butt!  I will be making a big batch and canning for future use.

Thanks for lookin everyone!
 

Smoke ON!

- Jason


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 29, 2017)

Looking real good Jason.  I've never seen quail up here--they look about the same size as a cornish game hen??

Your wife's bruschetta sounds great.  Does she make the fig balsamic or can you get it in a store?

Gary


----------



## millerbuilds (May 29, 2017)

GaryHibbert said:


> Looking real good Jason. I've never seen quail up here--they look about the same size as a cornish game hen??
> 
> Your wife's bruschetta sounds great. Does she make the fig balsamic or can you get it in a store?
> 
> Gary


Thanks Gary.

Yes, quail are about the size of a small cornish game hen. 

She gets the Barrel Aged Fig Balsamic from a store in West Bend, WI.  She is from that area, when we go back every year we bring bottles back to Texas.  I can get some and mail it to you if you want?

You can find Fig Balsamic in many stores, but it is not the same flavor as this.  This stuff has been barrel aged for 18 years (my wife pointed out that I was incorrect when I stated 10 years above).

The name of the Store is:  Ruth Anne's Gourmet Market in West Bend, WI.

Thanks again!

- Jason


----------



## millerbuilds (May 29, 2017)

GaryHibbert said:


> Looking real good Jason. I've never seen quail up here--they look about the same size as a cornish game hen??
> 
> Your wife's bruschetta sounds great. Does she make the fig balsamic or can you get it in a store?
> 
> Gary


Gary-

Here is a picture of the bottle.













IMG_2914.JPG



__ millerbuilds
__ May 29, 2017


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 29, 2017)

That's an awesome cook Jason, very nice !   Thumbs Up


----------



## crazymoon (May 30, 2017)

MB, what a tasty looking smoke,I'd love a plate of those goodies ! point!


----------



## SmokinAl (May 30, 2017)

Awesome looking meal Jason!

Point!

Al


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 30, 2017)

Looks Great!

We like a basalmic called Fig N Fire, good stuff.


----------



## millerbuilds (May 30, 2017)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> That's an awesome cook Jason, very nice !





CrazyMoon said:


> MB, what a tasty looking smoke,I'd love a plate of those goodies ! point!





SmokinAl said:


> Awesome looking meal Jason!
> 
> Point!
> 
> Al


​Thanks everyone! 

Great way to end a great day!

Smoke On!

- Jason


----------



## myownidaho (May 30, 2017)

Yum. Quail and grouse are my favorite game birds and I have a lot of pheasant in the freezer.

I noticed the pheasant was skinless, how did it turn out? I'm always looking for recipes.


----------



## millerbuilds (May 30, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looks Great!
> 
> We like a basalmic called Fig N Fire, good stuff.


​Is that the one with Habanero?  What do you use it in?

- Jason


----------



## millerbuilds (May 30, 2017)

MyOwnIdaho said:


> Yum. Quail and grouse are my favorite game birds and I have a lot of pheasant in the freezer.
> 
> I noticed the pheasant was skinless, how did it turn out? I'm always looking for recipes.


​When I clean birds I tend to pull the skin, easiest way to clear all of the shot off IMHO.

The skin does prevent the bird from drying out.  To prevent that I brine the bird and use a SOP to ensure the outside it moist through out the cook.

Thanks,

- Jason


----------



## disco (Jun 4, 2017)

Super meal and I love the post! Points!

Disco


----------



## b-one (Jun 4, 2017)

Looks great! That mojo sounds interesting!


----------



## millerbuilds (Jun 4, 2017)

Disco said:


> Super meal and I love the post! Points!
> 
> Disco


Thanks Disco!


----------



## millerbuilds (Jun 4, 2017)

b-one said:


> Looks great! That mojo sounds interesting!


B-one,

It is Jeff's recipe, I changed it up a bit.  I made extra, I am going to use it on some chicken breasts.

Smoke ON!

- Jason


----------

